# Shark bait



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm fishing off the sand-bridge beach for shark drum blues ext. What is the best bait? I have some 10" croker and 3" shad will they work. And should I use them whole? and last do I fish on the bottom or suspended ? Thanks for any advice


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Bottom and cut them in half! What size shark are you goin after and do you have any shark rigs made up?

Tx-sharkfishing.com is a great place for information!


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

RodandReel2010 said:


> Bottom and cut them in half! What size shark are you goin after and do you have any shark rigs made up?
> 
> Tx-sharkfishing.com is a great place for information!


3 - 6 foot is the size I'm fishin for I bought some that said shark but honestly I'm very new to big game salt water fishing so any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

I've done well there using fresh croaker and spot. I cut them in half, use the head for shark. Filet the back half/tail section for blues.


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

smallie wader said:


> I've done well there using fresh croaker and spot. I cut them in half, use the head for shark. Filet the back half/tail section for blues.


Thanks il try that. Do you just fish them on the bottom ?


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

use a typical drum rig but instead of mono to the hook 4 to 6 inches of wire. if you start catching bigger ones use 4 to 5 feet of 200lb test as a rub leader above your weight. fish on the bottom. water is still a bit chilly for sharks, but blues you should find if the bait is fresh. during the summer, at night, during high tide in sandbridge throw a bait rod out and catch what ever is swimming buy, spot, croaker, roundhead, etc. chop them up and use for bait. dont need a big piece, about 2inch chunk is plenty. the sharks are going to feed on what ever is swimming through the troughs. you dont need to cast a mile. they come into the shallows at night to feed. if im fishing in sand bridge i will use 150lb to 200lb mono to my hook and NOT wire. had a marine cop roll up on us last year and question my buddy because he was using a steel leader. 


so if anyone asks you dont tell them your fishing for sharks, its illegal in the city of VABEACH out to 500 yards. 

*Sec. 6-31. - Shark fishing prohibited.

(a)
No person shall:
(1)
Place in the marginal adjacent ocean or bay within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line any chum, blood or free floating bait for the purpose of attracting sharks, or
(2)
Fish for sharks within the city limits and the marginal adjacent waters within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line.
These prohibitions shall include fishing or chumming from any beach, structure, jetty or boat, utilizing tackle, bait or chum intended for or commonly used to catch or attract sharks.
(b)
Any person who shall violate any provision of this section shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor.*


----------



## missjennifer (Apr 5, 2010)

*a bit early*

it's a bit early to start looking for the bigger sharks. the only ones likely to be swimming around the shallows in this cold of water are smooth dogfish. (mirror image of a shark but without teeth or spines as are found in their spiny counterparts) red drum will readily strike chunked bait or whole live bait (crab, clam, shad). black drum will be looking for primarily shellfish. sea-clam or conch is best. good luck!


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, since shark fishing isn't legal in VA Beach/Sandbridge, I use big blue rigs. The ones with a wire leader, orange float and 7/0 hook. They can question it all they want, it's a Blue fish rig and I'm fishing for Blues if asked. I can't help it if a shark happens to hit it. 

I'm heading to Carova, NC next weekend myself. I'm hoping the water starts to warm a bit so the shark fishing picks up.


----------

